# New Label



## Joanie (Dec 9, 2007)

This reminds me of you, Jobe but I don't know why!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 9, 2007)

Maybe you can see right through him! he he he! Awesome label Joan but its what we expect from you know. If you ever post 1 thats not good(yeh, like that will ever happen) we're gonna be all over you like white on rice!


----------



## jobe05 (Dec 9, 2007)

Am I that transparent





Or perhaps it's because I live in the south, tobacco. Next town over from us is Tobaccoville. That were the RJR plant is.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 9, 2007)

Is that a promise, Wade? I sure hope it is!! I am always open to suggestions!!! Always!


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2007)

Joan how about that effect using some Chardonnay leaves? It might be too busy though. Here is a leaf you can experiment with.


----------



## Joanie (Dec 9, 2007)

Arrrgh! I can't get it to look right. Must be I'm too tired.


----------



## grapeman (Dec 9, 2007)

Take a quick nap and get back to it- or just wait until tomorrow. I'm sure you will get it just perfect- you always do!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 10, 2007)

I tried the one you sent, Appleman and I just couldn't work it the way I wanted so found something else.



Those leaves up above came from AllPosters and it's called Chardonnay...I have no idea why tho. 


How's the amended label?


----------



## grapeman (Dec 10, 2007)

That does it for me. I love the sun shining through from the backside. You amaze me girl!


----------



## Joanie (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Applaman!


----------



## Wade E (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeh, thats cool!


----------



## NorthernWinos (Dec 10, 2007)

Very nice Joan...those grapes are just glowing...will look nice on a clear bottle ofglowing wine...


----------



## Waldo (Dec 10, 2007)

Another great label Joan


----------



## uavwmn (Dec 11, 2007)

How do you know what %pv you are bottling? I would like to add this to my labels but don't know how to figure it out. haha


----------



## kutya (Dec 11, 2007)

Joan: Those labels are beautiful as always....



uavwnm: I do this


(SG Start X 1000) - (SG End X 1000) 
7.36


----------



## Alstang1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Hey Joan,


Are you using Photoshop for that shaded effect with the granite top and bottom? If so, could you give me a quick tutorial on how to get that effect?


Thanks for your help.


Al


----------



## Joanie (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi Al! Welcome to the forum!!

Yes, I used Photoshop. Love it! I started with 2 solid layers...one darker than the other and used the Dry Brush filter under "Filter" on each layer. All the filters have sliders so you can make adjustments. Try all the filters you have and play with them. You may find a filter you either like more or can use with something else. Keep as much as you can on separate layers as that will give you the most flexibility...for instance there may be a time where you want to filter all of the background or just a part of it.

Let me know if that works or if it doesn't. I'm always more than happy to help. I'd love to see what you're working on!

Love your signature!


----------



## Alstang1 (Dec 29, 2007)

I can not take full credit for the sig block. My son helped me out emensly on it. Them dang farts are smarter than us at this computer junk.


This is what I am working on now. I have not yet got it quite like I would like it, but we are getting there. Now I just have to figure out what I am going to name the wine...... "GRAPE WINE" sounds a bit ... uhhm.... hillbilley for me.










AL
PS... look at the two pic's here... .is it obvious my fav color is purple??*Edited by: Alstang1 *


----------



## Joanie (Dec 29, 2007)

That's a beauty, Al!!! 

LOL I think I answered the wrong question for you! I was talking about the first label in the thread. Something tells me you were talking about the second label! It looks as tho you figured out how to make the eraser tool really big and turn down the opacity and flow to fade out the parts you want to fade out. Nice!

Did you use the eyedropper tool to set the color of your text layers? It's a handy thing to use and you know your color will be an exact match!


----------



## Harry (Dec 29, 2007)

Al 
Your label looks good to me.I just wish I had the Skills to make nice labels like that. 


Happy new year


Harry


----------



## Alstang1 (Dec 29, 2007)

Joan said:


> Did you use the eyedropper tool to set the color of your text layers? It's a handy thing to use and you know your color will be an exact match!




I was talking about the second, but i looked at what you said and figured some things out from it.


As for the eyedropper, i should have known that, but didnt even think about it. I just made custom color from color wheel.


And on the color fade to transparent, i used gradiant tool and set my own gradiant style and feathered outward from the center, but it took a little to much color from the main part of the picture and I am not happy with that. I am going to try to figure out how to feather in using the big tip like you said.


Thanks for the ideas and the help.


Al


----------



## Joanie (Dec 29, 2007)

Any time, Al! The pleasure was all mine! 

One of the cool things about Photoshop is that there are least 2 ways to do everything. Some techniques work better than others in specific circumstances. Keep experimenting!


----------

